# Tastatur sperren



## dobermant (2. Dezember 2006)

nabend,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Tastatur für bestimmte Anwendungen zu sperren, bzw für bestimmte Anwendungen nicht zu sperren?

danke


----------



## Chamäleon (3. Dezember 2006)

Ich schätze, da wirst Du in die API-Welt abtauchen müssen. 

schau mal hier:

http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=536


----------



## dobermant (3. Dezember 2006)

blockinput sperrt die eingabe für alle anwendung...
habs letztendlich über hooks gemacht..

trotzdem danke


----------

